# Du CPL, de l'Airport Express et un réseau unique !



## thefutureismylife (19 Février 2013)

Bonsoir à tous. 

Mes parents ont une grande maison, avec mur en pierre et un étage avec isolation phonique. Rien de bien pratique pour un réseau wifi. 

Ils ont une FreeBox Révolution auquel j'ai connecté une "Airport Extreme" qui fait office de routeur "officiel" de la maison, mais auquel aussi j'y ai connecté 3 Airport Express en mode WDS. On a même droit à quelques ligne sur la page de l'Airport Express sur le procédé "Augmentez la portée d'un réseau Wi-Fi existant".

Bref j'ai testé et c'est pas concluant, surtout qu'il est précisé qu'on perd en rapidité.

Du coup pour connecter caméra wifi, Apple TV, et iPad un peu partout dans la maison (et un peu en extérieur), je songe au système deprises "CPL" de Devolo, auquel je brancherai mes bornes Airport Express. Et c'est là que je vais avoir besoin d'aide.

Comment je peux faire pour que mes 3 Airport Express connecté à mes prises CPL affiche le même réseau ? Est ce possible ? C'est à dire que je ne veux pas voir 4 réseau wifi (Extreme + 3 Express) voire 5 (avec Freebox). 

merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2013)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Comment je peux faire pour que mes 3 Airport Express connecté à mes prises CPL affiche le même réseau ? Est ce possible ?


Bonsoir,

 oui, c'est possible.

Je suppose qu'en plus tu voudrais qu'un appareil qui se déplace dans la maison passe de manière transparente d'une borne à l'autre.

C'est ce qu'on appelle le "roaming", ou "réseau d'itinérance".

Pour que ça fonctionne, tu dois configurer les bornes en respectant toutes ces conditions :

- même nom de réseau
- même clé de sécurité
- même type de clé de sécurité
- canaux différents

Toutes les bornes doivent "créer un réseau", et tu peux les mettre en DHCP ou en IP fixe selon tes préférences (c'est toujours plus "propre" en IP fixe).

Rien ne t'empêche de faire un seul réseau pour la FB, l'Extrême, et l'Express.
Mais il faut impérativement respecter les 4 conditions listées ci-dessus.


----------



## thefutureismylife (19 Février 2013)

Oh nikel merci ! je testerais et je compléterais ce forum avec mon expérience pour le passer en "résolu". 

Sinon l'itinérance se fait bien avec un iPad quand je passe d'une borne à une autre ? Il passe automatiquement vers la borne au meilleur signal ou l'iPad atteint de ne plus capter la borne pour passer à la suivante ? Merci encore


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2013)

Si tu respecte les 4 conditions, l'appareil choisit automatiquement la borne qu'il capte le mieux.

_(n'oublie pas que dans le réseau tu dois avoir un seul routeur et un seul serveur DHCP, mais je suppose que c'est déjà le cas)._


----------



## gmaa (19 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,
C'est aussi possible en cas de réseau électrique triphasé.
C'est un peu plus compliqué (vérifier la cohérence de l'installation électrique...).


----------



## Reblochon (4 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,
Je suis intéressé par un pas-à-pas... si cela a fonctionné... Merci !


----------



## Reblochon (5 Mars 2013)

@Renaud31

Si je comprends bien, la configuration que vous proposez fonctionne avec un Airport Extrême à laquelle se rattachent les Airport Express via CPL.

Peut-on faire la même chose sans Airport Extrême ? Et dans l'affirmative, la Freebox v5 permet-elle la même chose ?

Merci par avance de votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

 tout modem/routeur (y compris une box) le permet.

L'idéal est de relier les bornes Express qui servent de point d'accès wifi à la box directement par câble Ethernet.

Si ça n'est pas possible, on peut utiliser des boitiers CPL, mais il y a des contraintes : le signal traverse très mal les disjoncteurs, et en principe pas du tout les disjoncteurs différentiels.


----------



## thefutureismylife (5 Mars 2013)

J'ai déjà testé avec des prises CPL/wifi devolo que des amis ont acheté et ça marchait nikel aux 2 points que je voulais relier. Mieux que le système en wifi avec les bornes Airport. Ma seule contrainte était au niveau de la gestion "d'un réseau unique". Merci à tous.


----------



## Siciliano (6 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Juste pour dire que j'ai essayé de mettre en place comme Renaud31 là dit et que ça marche du tonnerre. 
Ma configuration : 
- Une Time Capsule dans la maison et une Livebox à l'autre bout de la maison.
- Même SSID
- WPA 2
- Canal 6 pour la TC et canal 1 pour la Livebox.
- Même clé WPA 2

J'ai d'abord changé le SSID de la Livebox pour mettre le même que celui de la TC. Puis j'ai configuré ensuite la TC. Lors des reconfigurations, la TC reboot. Mon iPhone à tout de suite pris le relais sur la Livebox. Une fois la TC rallumée et fonctionnelle, il faut environ 5 à 20 secondes pour reprendre sur la TC (j'ai remarqué ça grâce au barres Wi-Fi de l'iPhone).

Merci encore Renaud31 ! Si je le pouvais, je te mettrais un deuxième CdB (trop euphorique, ça va changer ma vie ) !


----------



## thefutureismylife (6 Mars 2013)

Nikel. Bon n'ayant encore rien testé de mon coté car je n'ai aps encore les prise CPL en ma possession je marque ce problème comme résolu 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------

Si dernière question !! Comment on montre que ce problème est résolu ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

 "outils de la discussion", en haut au dessus du premier message.

Merci.


----------



## thefutureismylife (1 Mai 2013)

bon bah ça marche très bien. 

J'ai pris les CPL DEVOLO 500Mbits. Je ne sais pas si vous aviez tenté les CPL avant, mais j'ai l'impression qu'aujourd'hui c'est concluant et que ça marche pour de vrai.

Fin du topic.


----------

